# Calendar suggestions



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

I would love to use the standard Google calendar, but I don't know if it has the capability I'm looking for.

I work a rotating 4 days on, 2 days off schedule. I currently use firehouse scheduler because I can set it to highlight my days off without much hassle. Only problem is that I hate the app. Too much of a pain to set events for my liking. I can set then in Google calendar and sync with FS, but I hate using 2 apps to do the work of one.

Anyone have any suggestions? Am I just a moron and completely missed the ability to set a rotating schedule with Google?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I use Jorte. Give that a try.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Scratch this. I figured out his to set up my schedule with Google. Now it's all on one app.


----------

